# Could Fedor fall into triangle purposely to avoid Overeem?



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I dont know, it's just something about the way Fedor lost that doesnt sit right, how does he get caught in a triangle choke on Werdum's second attempt? It was clear that Werdum was trying to catch him in a triangle as soon as he got on his back, how did the great Fedor not see this coming? Fedor was and is still one of my top fav fighters, but could it be that he lost this fight strategically to avoid a real ko loss to Overeem, it is no secret Fedor has been ducking him in the past and now since Fedor has only 1 fight left he may just get another easy fight that he can win and move on with, without having a devastating loss or affect in his career.


http://mmahits.com/fighters/alistair-overeem/alistair-overeem-i-wanted-to-be-the-one-to-beat-fedor/


IS neg reps really worth giving for this its entirely an opinion/theory if u dont agree just say so or vot eon the pole dont attk me personally!

In my Opinion a KO is a bigger loss then getting caught in a submission.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Fedor was trying pretty hard to get out of that triangle. I don't think it was his intention to get caught up in it, although it was a rookie mistake, and machines don't usually make mistakes.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Take a loss to avoid a loss? That would make no sense.

Also he's watched over by M1, if he really wanted to duck Overeem I'm pretty certain that they have much more effective methods than taking a loss to duck a fighter.

On top of that. I really don't see a fighter like Fedor ducking any fighter moving.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

No offense but are you fukking serious with this??? This is utter crap- Yeah Fedor decided to lose so he could go out with a loss but then get a win to save his career legacy by avoiding Overeem. Only Gary Coleman thinks this might be a good idea like him dying might resurrect his career. :thumbsdown:


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Walker said:


> No offense but are you fukking serious with this??? This is utter crap- Yeah Fedor decided to lose so he could go out with a loss but then get a win to save his career legacy by avoiding Overeem. Only Gary Coleman thinks this might be a good idea like him dying might resurrect his career. :thumbsdown:


yeah im serious with this question, how the hell does Fedor lose and when he does so amateurishly, sure he may have just been over confident but that triangle choke was coming he shud have easily avoid it or atleast attempted to roll out of it like Machida did.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

So he makes a mistake and you turn it into that he did so to lose on purpose thinking "Hey I can lose like this to avoid Overeem and then get an easy fight to go out to save my legacy without a KO loss to Overeem that could tarnish it"?

Seriously? 


Fighters make mistakes and no one is perfect especially in MMA. If you think Fedor made a dumb mistake that's one thing to think he did so on purpose to avoid Overeem is just crap.

If you want to question Fedor's mistake in the fight that's fine but to think he lost on purpose is insane.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

My imagination runs wild sometimes to. I thought he could of lost so he doesnt get murdered by Overeem. But realistically he made a mistake and payed for it. Fedor has made mistakes in the past but gotten away with them. I think he thought he could of gotten away with this one to, but an in shape Werdum is a pretty dangerous man. This is the Werdum that should of been in the UFC, not the fat heavy one.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

You do realize that fighting Overeem would of been better for Fedor then Werdum right? Overeem and his K1 tactics against Fedor would of been sick to watch.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

It was an odd loss, but it is just because we have never seen Fedor lose before. But this is ridiculous, Fedor is Fedor, if he does not want to fight Overeem, he would just need to say it and SF would be like "Okay" then bow down and kiss his feet.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Why do 80% of people spell lose as loose.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a chance, all roads leads to Overeem...what does he do lose to Werdum..Werdum loses to Overeem. Fedor beats his next opponent. No matter what its nearly impossible for him to duck overeem.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

why would he dive a loss to one fighter to avoid another? it makes no sense. fedor got caught. his defense wasn't even that bad, he just happened to have the cage in the way on his initial roll to the right which gave Werdum the opportunity to slap the other leg up and sink the triangle.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Fedor was who he was because of his perfect Record... And he would have a ligit chance against Overeem easily... SO why would he guarantee himself a loss to his perfect record to avoid fighting someone.... 

Maybe you didnt think this through....


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

sNatch204 said:


> Why do 80% of people spell lose as loose.


Because, despite the fact that these people spend a vast percentage of their time on internet forums, their grasp of the English language isnt as good as you'd think. Ironic really.

Last time i pointed that out, i got heaps of neg reps from the ignorant :thumb02:

Now, on topic. . . 

I really cant believe some people think this might be the case. Maybe Fedor came up with this idea whilst visiting the fake moon landing set, which he got to via flying saucer driven by the FBI agent who killed Kennedy. . . . :confused03:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Why would Fedor take loss from someone who is lower in the rankings and who he should of beat convincingly(according to everyone), in fear of losing to a guy who a lot of people think had a real chance of beating Fedor? Fedor losing to Werdum is worse than losing to Overreem IMO


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

sNatch204 said:


> Why do 80% of people spell lose as loose.


why do 99% of people fabricate statistics?


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Because 87% of people believe anything if it's written as a statistic.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> I dont know, it's just something about the way Fedor lost that doesnt sit right, how does he get caught in a triangle choke on Werdum's second attempt? It was clear that Werdum was trying to catch him in a triangle as soon as he got on his back, how did the great Fedor not see this coming? Fedor was and is still one of my top fav fighters, but could it be that he lost this fight strategically to avoid a real ko loss to Overeem, it is no secret Fedor has been ducking him in the past and now since Fedor has only 1 fight left he may just get another easy fight that he can win and move on with, without having a devastating loss or affect in his career.


QFT







































LOL JK


----------



## Shadyen (Apr 8, 2007)

Overeem is big and all, but he hasn't proved himself to be unbeatable. Todd Duffee was on the cover of Muscle and Fitness magazine and got knocked out by a fat guy. So, size doesn't always matter. even if you're built like an action figure.

I don't think there was any funny business going on with Fedor's lose. However, if he gets a Werdum rematch and wins convincingly, it does put him in a very advantagous spot as his contract expires to set up the Overeem match-up.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there some sort of contest going on for the worst fedor thread? If so, I nominate this one just for the having the balls to post such a ridiculous theory.raise01:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Is there some sort of contest going on for the worst fedor thread? If so, I nominate this one just for the having the balls to post such a ridiculous theory.raise01:


LOL, post of the day, so far. Though my Fedor thread is WAY worse than this one. 

Go vote in my poll! 

Did Fedor loose becus 
[] he wnats to fight for UFC and thinks striked=force will cut him now that hes a looser or
[] he waz so scared of werdums' striking that he tried to wrestle him then found out werdum has good jitsoo too.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Why the hell would Fedor duck a guy who was KO'd by Sergei and subbed by Werdum?


I know Overeem looks scary now because Rogers was scared shitless, but c'mon. I pick Werdum and Fedor over Overeem (Werdum for the 2nd time).


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

OK I found a better worser one

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/78451-fedor-bashes-werdum-coker-confirms-rematch.html


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

In no way am I defending the OP's theory, but I think some folks are missing the point he was trying to make. 

I could be wrong, but from what I am reading this conspiracy wasn't simply about taking a loss to avoid a loss. That would be CRAZY talk and we all know that kind of thing just does not happen on this board. 

Instead, I think this was about taking a loss via submission from Werdum instead of risking an act of man **** at the hands of Overeem.

I don't see either version of this taking place in any universe not featured on a SyFy original movie, but the logic is there.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

people actually answered yes to this.... sigh :sarcastic12:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

could this troll thread die already. i have a theory, when a girl tells you no she really means yes, honesty is the best policy and if you eat mustard when drunk you can avoid failing a breathalyzer test........i also believe that Feardor is the third coming via the 800th reincarnation of his holiness the Fonz sent by the Schwartz to deliver me from the fool who i pity that trips over his own stupidity on his way down that flight of stairs called sanity.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

No I doubt it, he's too honorable. I just wish I went to the bookies before this fight.


----------



## Stylez777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Fedor has ducked many fighters in the past. This is a GIVEN, it can be argued as much as you like but facts are facts.

Do I think he lost in the cage on purpose to duck another fighter? Absolutely not! As someone else said before all he had to do was hide behind M-1 and they would have side stepped Overeem for him.

What basically happen was Fedor got caught in the fight. Fedor no longer has a skill advantage over HW's like he has in the past. A lot of up and coming HW's are more athletic and their skills sets are much better compared to guys Fedor has faced in the past. I think he underestimated Wedrum's skill to sub him vs his skill to defend vs a sub and got caught and that was all.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Fedor was trying pretty hard to get out of that triangle. I don't think it was his intention to get caught up in it, although it was a rookie mistake, and machines don't usually make mistakes.


Ever used Itunes on a computer bro? Machines make plenty of mistakes.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Walker said:


> No offense but are you fukking serious with this??? This is utter crap- Yeah Fedor decided to lose so he could go out with a loss but then get a win to save his career legacy by avoiding Overeem. Only Gary Coleman thinks this might be a good idea like him dying might resurrect his career. :thumbsdown:


 
^^^THIS^^^


Fedor taking a loss to avoid an opponent, I think you just wanted to start a thread that wouldget alot of attention....we all know the man does not function that way.....

On top of the fact that it makes no sense...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Walker said:


> No offense but are you fukking serious with this??? This is utter crap- Yeah Fedor decided to lose so he could go out with a loss but then get a win to save his career legacy by avoiding Overeem. Only Gary Coleman thinks this might be a good idea like him dying might resurrect his career. :thumbsdown:


...I agree with you totally. Well as of today, M-1 has asked for a rematch with Werdum in the fall. By all means, Fedor deserves it. The last fight on his contract with Strikeforce. M-1 has stated that if they get the rematch, the outcome will definitely be much different. Strikeforce still has to decide if Werdum gets to face Overeem. The way Fedor lost, it's hard not to give him a rematch. Cung Le got his and destroyed Smith with ease. I really hope Scott Coker does the right thing and gives Fedor his first rematch.(it's weird even saying that) They say you comeback stronger after a loss. Fedor will get back on track. I would be surprised if Werdum accpepts a rematch. By all means, I'm sure Werdum does not want to face Fedor once again. Fedor's post-conference showed how gracious he is in defeat...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stylez777 said:


> Fedor has ducked many fighters in the past. This is a GIVEN, it can be argued as much as you like but facts are facts.
> 
> Do I think he lost in the cage on purpose to duck another fighter? Absolutely not! As someone else said before all he had to do was hide behind M-1 and they would have side stepped Overeem for him.
> 
> What basically happen was Fedor got caught in the fight. Fedor no longer has a skill advantage over HW's like he has in the past. A lot of up and coming HW's are more athletic and their skills sets are much better compared to guys Fedor has faced in the past. I think he underestimated Wedrum's skill to sub him vs his skill to defend vs a sub and got caught and that was all.


 
Who did he duck???:confused02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The answer is hell NO! 

he's just so used to winning that he gets careless nowadays. He also is getting quite sloppy i've been saying this ever since the arlovski fight where he was basically losing until he got lucky. Rogers was also getting the upper hand until he got caught.

I really think he is on the decline and not just because he lost to werdum.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

wow, insanel stupid thread


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Because, despite the fact that these people spend a vast percentage of their time on internet forums, their grasp of the English language isnt as good as you'd think. Ironic really.
> 
> Last time i pointed that out, i got heaps of neg reps from the ignorant :thumb02:
> 
> ...


 
Lmao....awesome post.....sooooooo true!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Lmao....awesome post.....sooooooo true!!!:thumbsup:


...LOL! Good post. (from lone wolf). I rarely read posts from the members who have red squares for obvious reasons. I rarely even check my reps. For those who've given me a green, I Thank You. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I'm not always right but I do post educated fight perspectives. I agree and give compliments to members who have valid points. Everyone has a button that can get pushed. When I disagree, I respectfully do so and give my version of what I think. Freedom of speech is a priceless thing...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...LOL! Good post. (from lone wolf). I rarely read posts from the members who have red squares for obvious reasons. I rarely even check my reps. For those who've given me a green, I Thank You. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I'm not always right but I do post educated fight perspectives. I agree and give compliments to members who have valid points. Everyone has a button that can get pushed. When I disagree, I respectfully do so and give my version of what I think. Freedom of speech is a priceless thing...


It's typically an unspoken rule around here that you don't give -rep for an opinion. I, personally, only give a -rep for someone being ignorant, such as name calling or something of the sort.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I agree with you totally. Well as of today, M-1 has asked for a rematch with Werdum in the fall. By all means, Fedor deserves it. The last fight on his contract with Strikeforce. M-1 has stated that if they get the rematch, the outcome will definitely be much different. Strikeforce still has to decide if Werdum gets to face Overeem.* The way Fedor lost, it's hard not to give him a rematch. Cung Le got his and destroyed Smith with ease.* I really hope Scott Coker does the right thing and gives Fedor his first rematch.(it's weird even saying that) They say you comeback stronger after a loss. Fedor will get back on track. I would be surprised if Werdum accpepts a rematch. By all means, I'm sure Werdum does not want to face Fedor once again. Fedor's post-conference showed how gracious he is in defeat...


Those fights have nothing in common, Werdum was winning almost the entire fight, it only lasted 69 seconds or something and it took at least 30 for Werdum to get set in while Fedor was defending. Fedor landed one good punch and then got tapped out. I don't know how you even argue he was winning the fight.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy f#cking thread fail. 
:confused03::confused03::confused03:
:sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Those fights have nothing in common, Werdum was winning almost the entire fight, it only lasted 69 seconds or something and it took at least 30 for Werdum to get set in while Fedor was defending. Fedor landed one good punch and then got tapped out. I don't know how you even argue he was winning the fight.


...Ok Toxic. Here's an exact play by play in words...They both took the center of the cage, Werdum threw one legkick that grazed Fedor's leg and he jumped back quickly. Fedor started cutting Werdum off backing him straight up. Werdum looked tentative. Fedor threw a grazing left hook as Werdum threw a counter right that missed and he slightly ducked into Fedor's right uppercut. Werdum threw a wide looping left hook that grazed Fedor's chest. Fedor threw a left hook that caught Werdum on the top of the head. Another right hook from Fedor grazed Werdum's right shoulder as Werdum threw a weak right hook that hit Fedor's left shoulder. Another right hook from Fedor hit Werdum's left arm knocking him down off balance. Fedor jumped on him, threw a wide left & right that missed. Fedor rolled Werdum to his left and dropped 2 hammerfists, only 1 landed. Werdum grabbed Fedor's left arm. Fedor rolled Werdum to his right side and landed 3 out of 5 hammerfists. They scrambled for 4 seconds and Werdum locked in the triangle. The fight ended in one minute, 9 seconds of the ist round. That is exactly how it happened. I took these notes while slow-motion replay...fair enough?


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally I'd prefer Overeem vs Werdum, and when Overeem destroys him, Fedor v Overeem.

A Rubber match after a decisive victory (whether lucky or not) are pretty bullshit.

Plus, having one last fight left on his contract, I want to see how Fedor truly stacks up against a current top 5 heavyweight. It's been a while since we've seen it.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I'm not responding to all the other stuff, but the thought that Fedor would lose on purpose is the most ridiculous idea I've ever heard.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No No No!!!
:sign04:


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Off topic. Iam na noob in ground game, but why dont more fighters do a powerbomb like rampage did to arona(when being in a submission)?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Off topic. Iam na noob in ground game, but why dont more fighters do a powerbomb like rampage did to arona(when being in a submission)?


Because Werdum weighed about 25 more pounds then Fedor


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

So he lost on purpose to avoid a loss????:confused02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Why does this thread still live? ....oh yeah...because we keep posting in it. 
I'm trying to quit.

The sad thing is, this is no longer the stupidest of the stupid fedor threads.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

I put yes because i think it's hilarious. There should be a little picture of a troll next to the thread title.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Why does this thread still live? ....oh yeah...because we keep posting in it.
> I'm trying to quit.
> 
> The sad thing is, this is no longer the stupidest of the stupid fedor threads.


dam you, I was not positing in this thread but you made me do it.

I disagree this is the most stupid of all the Fedor threads still.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Please Close.....Seriously*

Its like a train wreck in slow motion...I cant stand it, yet I dont unsubscribe cuz Im intrested to read who else is gonna say something dumb on this thread......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pain*

I know M-1 is a nusance but I don't think Fedor would really take a dive for that!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Off topic. Iam na noob in ground game, but why dont more fighters do a powerbomb like rampage did to arona(when being in a submission)?


Its not really a good move, it requires a lot of energy which means you need to go for it early before the lack of air gets to you and it often doesn't work and just results in the opponent getting it in even deeper.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

This discussion is disgraceful. 

Fedor trained, he prepared, looked like himself with his looping haymakers initially and Fedor got caught be one of the best BJJ HWs in the business. BJJ is all about using another guys strength against him, and Fabricio got his arm and took the fight to his gameplan and made Fedor tap before his Fabricio could snap his limb.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rediculous*

Yeah people just don't dive like that!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MrObjective said:


> This discussion is disgraceful.
> 
> Fedor trained, he prepared, looked like himself with his looping haymakers initially and Fedor got caught be one of the best BJJ HWs in the business. BJJ is all about using another guys strength against him, and Fabricio got his arm and took the fight to his gameplan and made Fedor tap before his Fabricio could snap his limb.


This.

I hate how everyone makes it out like Fedor is responsible for everything that happened including the triangle.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Responsible*

Yeah he just got caught like everyone else and got submitted!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah he just got caught like everyone else and got submitted!


He didn't get caught, Lesnar got "caught" by Mir, he made a rookie mistake in a fight he was dominating, Fedor went to the ground with one of the best grapplers on the planet and paid the price.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

what? no..... sorry bro


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cool*



Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> what? no..... sorry bro


Nice pic!


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol google is amazing if used correctly


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> He didn't get caught, Lesnar got "caught" by Mir, he made a rookie mistake in a fight he was dominating, Fedor went to the ground with one of the best grapplers on the planet and paid the price.


Fedor pretty much made a rookie mistake too. He just laid into the guard. The difference in the fights is that you hate lesnar and love fedor.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Fedor probably figured he did fine sitting in Nog's guard years ago.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Take a loss to avoid a loss? That would make no sense.


It actually does.
It´s better to see the unbeatable status go down for a triangle choke than for a nasty KO, wich i think that overeem would provide to Fedor.

I voted it to be possible, as i was thinking about it after the fight and looking at it as a smart move.

besides, looking at the fight it just seems that he got caught (twice) too easily to be true.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He didn't get caught, Lesnar got "caught" by Mir, he made a rookie mistake in a fight he was dominating, Fedor went to the ground with one of the best grapplers on the planet and paid the price.


He *thought* he had rocked him hard and dived in as he has done in the past, to GnP for a quick finish. Hardly a rookie mistake, he just didn't realize the Fabricio was playing dead and attacked like a preying mantis for the finish.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Fedor pretty much made a rookie mistake too. He just laid into the guard. The difference in the fights is that you hate lesnar and love fedor.


 
Actually, I think you got that backwards....Toxic def isnt a Fedor lover, he was one of 2 on the poll that picked him to lose....I think he really is trying to credit Fabricio's ground game....Also i dont think he is too enamored with Brock.....more the fact that he somewhat predicted this loss....and the win for Werdum...


Maybe Im wrong????:dunno:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

limba said:


> No No No!!!
> :sign04:


I got neg repped for this?!!!!
A short message to the guy who neg repped me: At least have the balls to write down your name...after neg repping me.
I don't get it: I just answered the question: "Could Fedor fall into triangle purposely to avoid Overeem?: Answer: NO NO NO! + and that sign ......
wich by the way will describe my current reaction again...

:sign04:
i don't get it...:confused02:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I know I already posted on this thread... but I just saw it in the new posts sections and couldn't help but think of how god damn stupid it is.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

enceledus said:


> I know I already posted on this thread... but I just saw it in the new posts sections and couldn't help but think of how god damn stupid it is.


+ for you good man :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Actually, I think you got that backwards....Toxic def isnt a Fedor lover, he was one of 2 on the poll that picked him to lose....I think he really is trying to credit Fabricio's ground game....Also i dont think he is too enamored with Brock.....more the fact that he somewhat predicted this loss....and the win for Werdum...
> 
> 
> Maybe Im wrong????:dunno:


This, I am actually saying Fedor got subbed because he was in the guard of one of the most dangerous grapplers on the planet looking for a finish and Werdum threw up a beutiful submission. I am stating it wasn't like Lesnar/Mir, Mir never pulled of some slick submission in that fight he threw up a rather basic submission that most fighters would never step into it like that. Fedor never got caught, Werdum subbed him because Werdum is that good, no fluke, its not like if Fedor did that to Frank Mir he could throw up a triangle like that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Beutiful Submission*

Yeah but if Fedor hadn't been so hyped he wouldn't have made that mistake in the first place!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but if *Fedor hadn't been so hyped* he wouldn't have made that mistake in the first place!


 
What does this mean, that he personally was too hyped up or that there is too much hype surrounding him which would somehow cause him to lose??? Either answer frankly is rediculous....

Contribute dude, your three word posts and titles are getting old....

They wouldn't be as old if you actually added some content rather than just sort of "keeping" a thread going....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Old Titles*

Ok, outwardly he looks all calm but this time he probably saw that Werdum was down and thought, "I'm going to end this!" and didn't realize that he was putting himself in danger!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This, I am actually saying Fedor got subbed because he was in the guard of one of the most dangerous grapplers on the planet looking for a finish and Werdum threw up a beutiful submission. I am stating it wasn't like Lesnar/Mir, Mir never pulled of some slick submission in that fight he threw up a rather basic submission that most fighters would never step into it like that. Fedor never got caught, Werdum subbed him because Werdum is that good, no fluke, its not like if Fedor did that to Frank Mir he could throw up a triangle like that.


A triangle isn't a basic submission? It's not like he caught him in a gogo. Most fighters wouldn't stay on the ground after Werdum got control of their arm. They were both great submissions that got pulled off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Submission Attempt*

I think it was a matter of Fedor under estimating Werdum!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> A triangle isn't a basic submission? It's not like he caught him in a gogo. Most fighters wouldn't stay on the ground after Werdum got control of their arm. They were both great submissions that got pulled off.


Do you realize Werdum made him stay on the ground, did you watch the Gracie video were they broke it down, the way Werdum used the combination of the triangle and the armbar to set it up is what is unique, in order to pull out the arm he gives up the triangle, in order to get out of the triangle he gives up the armbar.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Armbar*

So it's a no win scenario!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Do you realize Werdum made him stay on the ground, did you watch the Gracie video were they broke it down, the way Werdum used the combination of the triangle and the armbar to set it up is what is unique, in order to pull out the arm he gives up the triangle, in order to get out of the triangle he gives up the armbar.


He could have easily gotten up after Werdum lost the armbar.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gotten Up*

I think he tried to but Werdum reset the submission!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Do you realize Werdum made him stay on the ground, did you watch the Gracie video were they broke it down, the way Werdum used the combination of the triangle and the armbar to set it up is what is unique, in order to pull out the arm he gives up the triangle, in order to get out of the triangle he gives up the armbar.


^^^THIS^^^


rockybalboa25 said:


> He could have easily gotten up after Werdum lost the armbar.


 
No he couldn't i just watched it with a couple friends from ATT and No....Fedor couldn't get out cuz he tried too yank his arm out the arm bar and couldnt...re watch....your fact are not quite accurate...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No he couldn't i just watched it with a couple friends from ATT and No....Fedor couldn't get out cuz he tried too yank his arm out the arm bar and couldnt...re watch....your fact are not quite accurate...


http://www.cagepotato.com/fedor-emelianenko-vs-fabricio-werdum-video

At the 2:20 mark Fedor is clearly out of the armbar. Werdum has no control of his hand and he goes back down. It's right there.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Aaargh, why won't this thread just die? I chose not to post in it before, hoping it would euthanize itself quickly with its own stupidity, but I give up.

Yes, Fedor didn't want to lose, and he was afraid that if he fought Overeem he might lose and destroy his perfect record, so he deliberately lost one fight before Overeem, so that the fight he might lose would be postponed or maybe even avoided altogether. Thus he avoided losing... Wait a minute...:confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> http://www.cagepotato.com/fedor-emelianenko-vs-fabricio-werdum-video
> 
> At the 2:20 mark Fedor is clearly out of the armbar. Werdum has no control of his hand and he goes back down. It's right there.


 
Where are Werdums legs at that time or point in the fight???:confused02: BJJ practioners use those too....Fedor dropped him, or Werdum fell into guard, it looked like he dropped him so naturally he went in to finish him, what was he supposed to do, let Werdum stand again, thats never been Fedor's style.....


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going with theres better ways to avoid Ubereem so why would he lose on purpose.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ubereem*

How did that nickname come about anyways?


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just guessing but

Uber is German and kind of translates to super/hyper, and for some reason is used on English speaking internet sites to show emphasis on how awesome something is.

Overeem is like a super version of himself from years past. He had the nickname of "The Hyper Dutch Cyclone" And Uber and Over kind of rhyme so people just started calling him Ubereem. Personally I like Ubereem 9000 because its even more absurd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*German*

So we have a German in this forum?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> http://www.cagepotato.com/fedor-emelianenko-vs-fabricio-werdum-video
> 
> At the 2:20 mark Fedor is clearly out of the armbar. Werdum has no control of his hand and he goes back down. It's right there.


He pulls the arm out creates distance Werdum throws up the triangle and re-secures the arm at which point Fedor is screwed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

You can see Werdum immediately pull that arm down and then he grabs his ankle and tightens the choke...BTW I have it in HD recorded so that clip helped but the 60 inch plasma is just slightly more clear....


Tox, that chick I told you I was seeing who trains at ATT was over and we watched it went over it over and over...you were right about his Jitz, its filthy, watched some older fights on the computer too.....:thumbsup:

My concern honestly, is if they fought again, he would not win, Fedor would be more cautious and not let it go to the ground like that....really my concern is Werdum on his feet. His striking...

Start sellin me....


@ Kanto....Bobby Cooper I believe is German and there are several more...upgrade dude to lifetime and you will find a whole other side to the forum dude!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ugrade*

I would if I hadn't gotten fired from my job!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Something I've noticed no one has said about the second Triangle is that Fedor got pinned against the cage. He was going for the exact same escape that he used the first time and Werdum spun him into the cage, which allowed the triangle to get locked tighter.

But Fedor did not lose on purpose......


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> So we have a German in this forum?


I'm not German. I just know what Uber means because it was really popular on the internet a few years back and is a word I use because I have friends that took German and they use it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Uber*

Oh, I didn't know that!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

But it's called Über not Uber. You have to either use a *ü* or ue like *Ue*ber


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Bobby your teaching German has saved this crap thread.

Thank you. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha Jimmy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Saved?*

Can't we just call this a thread?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

jeez I thought i had a point, it seems i got bashed hard for this one.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Oh, I didn't know that!


snowboarders and surfers say it a lot.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Snowboarders and surfers*

So what they said was false?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Where are Werdums legs at that time or point in the fight???:confused02: BJJ practioners use those too....Fedor dropped him, or Werdum fell into guard, it looked like he dropped him so naturally he went in to finish him, what was he supposed to do, let Werdum stand again, thats never been Fedor's style.....



Werdum fell into guard as Fedor came in opening up.. you know that for a fact.

Classic BJJ techinque.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So what they said was false?


I'm not sure what you're asking here.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking here.


so you're not sure?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Werdum fell into guard as Fedor came in opening up.. you know that for a fact.
> 
> Classic BJJ techinque.


 
I do know that for a fact....:confused02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I do know that for a fact....:confused02:


You got to coldcall... Werdum said off the bat that he wants to use his BJJ to defeat Fedor.


Fedor rushes in and throws a flurry and Werdum ducks to one side and winds up on his back with an open guard completly unfased.


You think Fedor dropped him?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You got to coldcall... Werdum said off the bat that he wants to use his BJJ to defeat Fedor.
> 
> 
> Fedor rushes in and throws a flurry and Werdum ducks to one side and winds up on his back with an open guard completly unfased.
> ...


 
No, I think he clipped him not flush and what I have been trying to convey is the same thing you are...:thumbsup: Werdum knew excatly what he was doing, as soon as any contact from Fedor cam he pulled guard...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> No, I think he clipped him not flush and what I have been trying to convey is the same thing you are...:thumbsup: Werdum knew excatly what he was doing, as soon as any contact from Fedor cam he pulled guard...


He told the world what he wanted to do before he walked into the cage. He wanted to use his BJJ to win. 

Personally I don't think that clip was even strong enough to drop Fabricio I think he played it up and lured Fedor.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He told the world what he wanted to do before he walked into the cage. He wanted to use his BJJ to win.
> 
> Personally I don't think that clip was even strong enough to drop Fabricio I think he played it up and lured Fedor.


 
I think as soon as Werdum could have even looked like he got hit he was gonna hit the ground, I didnt know this at the time of the fight....but I do now...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dropped*

Ok that punch from Fedor looked strong enough to drop him!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

From what I could see it looked like the punch barely hit him if at all, Werdum sort of dropped back away from it to avoid being hit. He certainly didn't look dazed on the ground to me, either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dazed*

It's possible that it was also a slip!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> It's possible that it was also a slip!


I thought the same thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Same Thing*

Yeah Fedor could knock anyone off their feet without knocking them out completely!


----------

